# Angeln am Ijsselmeer



## Lodda 90 (21. April 2007)

Hallo,
hat Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Ijsselmeer ?
Ich würde gerne dieses Jahr dort hin fahren und kenne mich nun ganz und gar nicht aus.
Ich habe gehört das Ijsselmeer hat Süßwasser und ich frage mich welche Fischarten wohl drin sind.Hat Jemand Erfahrung am Ijsselmeer und kann mir sagen wie und auf was ich fischen kann.

Gruß:

                     Lodda 90


----------



## Matze- (23. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer*

|welcome:herlzlich wilkommen im anglerboard
also ja ist ein verdammt großer süßwassersee da kannste nicht auf die andere seite gucken :O
aber hechte brassen zander barsche rotaugen rotfedern kannste da auf jedenfall verhaften 
aal natürlich auch
aber es sei dir gesagtnachtangeln ist dort verboten
und zudem musst du dir dann den jahresschein holen soviel ich weiß dann kannste soviel und solange du willst in dne niederlanden das ganze jahr über angeln
kostet dich ca 30 € 
bekommst dann ne liste bzw ein dickes büchlein wo die entsprechenden gewässer aufgelistet sind 
aber keine ahnung ob man da auch n tagesschein bekommt 
ist mir in holland soweit jedenfalls nicht bekannt#c
aber der vispass ( oben angetackert ) ist schon ne feine sache


----------



## Lodda 90 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer*

Danke für die Info Matze!!
Wir haben im Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden ein Haus gebucht.das direkt am Wasser an einem Nebenarm vom Ijsselmeer liegt.Bis zum Meer ist es nicht weit,also glaube ich das man da auch ganz gut fangen kann.

Gruß:

                  Lodda 90


----------



## gimli (25. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer*

Das IJsselmeer ist ein exzellentes Barschrevier, insbesondere die Hafeneinfahrt von Medemblik ist immer wieder gut. In den Poldern (Kanälen) kannst gut dem Hecht nachstellen. Die besten Zeiten an den Kanälen ist allerdings eher der Herbst/Winter.

Ich weiß nicht wann du fahren willst, aber bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai sind Barsch und Zander noch zu und der Hecht noch bis zum 1. Juli.

Tot ziens in Nordholland. :m


----------



## Lodda 90 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer*

Danke,werde ich mal ausprobieren.
Ich fahre am 06.07.07 zum Ijsselmeer und habe dann  zwei Wochen Zeit zum angelt.

Weiß einer ob man von dort aus auch zum Hochseeangeln fahren kann? Ich meine auf Dorsch,Makrele und so.

Gruß:

                  Lodda 90


----------



## Ulli3D (26. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer*

Mööönsch Lodda,

Du buchst Dich im besten Hechtrevier Nordhollands ein un dwillst im IJsselmeer fischen? Lass es, in den Poldern der Anlage und den Poldern rundherum kannst Du Hechte verhaften, dicke Karpfen und Brassen fischen und auch auf Zander lohnt es sich zu fischen. Tipps und gute Stellen gibt es von Maart van der Vliet, entweder direkt in seinem kleinen aber feinen Angelladen mit angeschlossenem Bootsverleih, an der Rezeption, wo es auch alle Angelpapiere gibt oder auf der speziellen Infoveranstaltung, die, glaub ich, Freitags abends in der Gaststätte im Park abgehalten Werden. Wenn Du Glück hast, dann macht Jan Eggers diese Infoveranstaltung aber auch Maart gibt sein Wissen gerne wieder.

OK, Juli ist für Hechte in den Poldern eigentlich zu warm aber wenn Du Dich mal über die Jan Eggers Methode informierst, dann kannst Du auch im Hochsommer den einen oder anderen Hecht verhaften, selbst in den Poldern mitten in Medemblick.

Wir hatten letztes Jahr an 4 Tagen ein Boot gemietet und haben bei Wassertemperaturen von über 26° 30 Hechte zwischen 24 cm (auf inen 14cm Wobbler) und 86 cm überreden können.


----------



## Lodda 90 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer*

Also Ulli das hört sich ja fantastisch an !!

So wie ich das sehe kennst Du Dich in der Gegend ja prächtig aus.
Danke für die tollen Hinweise.Wenn Du möchtest könnten wir ja noch ein bißchen
privat  über das Angeln und die  Anlage reden.Ich habe fast das Gefühl das Du zur selben Zeit wie ich dabist.

Guß:

                Lodda 90


----------



## Ulli3D (28. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer*

Hallo Lodda,

zum Glück bin ich nicht auf die Hauptsaison angewiesen. Wir fahren immer nach den Herbstferien, schon seit ein paar Jahren. Nachdem wir letztes Jahr Ende September noch so warmes Wasser hatten, haben wir uns dieses Jahr für Oktober entschieden, in der Hoffnung, dass es dieses Jahr mit den Temperaturen besser klappt. 

Es lohnt sich auf alle Fälle auch eine Stippe mitzunehmen, Frühstücken am eigenen Bootssteg und dabei ein paar Rotfedern ärgern, manchmal beißt auch eine Güster und wenn man Pech hat auch ein Karpfen, da ist dann aber in der Regel das feine Vorfach der Stippe überfordert.

Im Park ist die Chance auf Hecht im Sommer eigentlich schlecht. Zu viele Kleinfische machen die Hechte leicht satt aber, vor 2 Jahren hat meine Frau mal einen Gummifrosch ausgeworfen, einfach nur um zu schauen, wie der läuft, und ein 50er Hecht  konnte nicht widerstehen.

Durch das trübe Wasser in den Poldern haben wir die besten Erfahrungen mit Wobblern in der Farbe RedHead gemacht. Im Park gibt es den Rapala Super Shad Rap in RedHead mit dem Logo von Vlietlanden bedruckt als Souvenier für 11 € zu kaufen, Superpreis für diesen Wobbler. Wir haben den aus Jux ausprobiert und er hat sich als zweitfängigster Wobbler bei unseren Touren erwiesen. Am Ende des Urlaubs hatte er reichlich Kampfspuren und wir mussten einen neuen als Souvenier kaufen. Aber auch Firetiger und Barschdesign (Perch) haben gefangen. 

Beim Strecke machen zu Fuß solltest Du auch ein paar Doppelspinner im Gepäck haben. Gufis für Zander sind auch nicht schlecht und natürlich, da die Polder im Schnitt nur 1 Meter tief sind, Oberflächenköder, bzw. Flachläufer.

Wenn noch mehr Tipps gebraucht werden, einfach eine PN schreiben.

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## Lodda 90 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer*

Ju,ju,

danke ich glaube so wird das ein super Urlaub es kann ja bei den Tips eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen.

Gruß:

              Lodda


----------



## Matze- (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer*

dann wünsche ich dir einen supererfolgreicehn urlaub petri heil :>


----------

